# Custom bedsheets



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We recently purchased a new Catalina 400 Mark II. And, we''re interested in puchasing custom sheets for the beds in the forward and rear staterooms. We''d also like to have our boat name "SILVER EAGLE" pinted on the sheets and pillow cases. Can anyone recommend a company that provides these sheets and pillow cases?? Thanks!!
Regards,
Frank Falcone
SILVER EAGLE


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t know if they would have sheet but I know they do beds. If you do one wouldn''t you do the other too? We you can check quick enough...http://www.allergybuyersclubshopping.com/royal-pedic-boat-yacht-mattresses.html

Say they do bedding...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You should try to find someone local to do the work. Check with your local canvas makers or try to find someone who does boat interiors. We have done this on the last 3 boats with good success.


----------

